# Two more high-school bullyings



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2010)

One of my teen students goes to a rough school.  His history with bullying includes a fight in middle school where he was attacked pretty brutally.  He fought to defend himself and was hence suspended on the zero-tolerance policy rule (he was not in my class at the time).

Last week, he emailed me asking what he could do about another teen who was trying to intimidate him and take his money.  He taunted my student talking smack about his mother and then demanded money, slapping him in the face.  My student - not wanting to hurt the other kid and not wanting to get suspended again - simply said "no." The attacker threatened to bust his face open and slapped him again.  At that point my student reports his arms were shaking and he was shaking, angry as hell and ready to put the kid on the ground and started to stand up when the teacher finally intervened, sending the kid to ISS for the rest of the period. We assume he has been suspended, as he hasn't been back to school since.

I was amazed he didn't do something at the first slap.  Eventually, this kid will have to come back to school and my student has some clarification now as to what to do and say. I recommended that if this kid start threatening him again to inform him that he got away with it once and that it wouldn't happen again. 

What bothers me more about the situation is that my student's parents are willing to let their son get suspended if necessary and likely won't fight for him if he has to defend himself.

The second case of school bullying occurred at my daughter's high school where an Asperger's boy was bullied so much he was about to attempt suicide and is now in the mental hospital.  Quite sad.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 22, 2010)

> What bothers me more about the situation is that my student's parents  are willing to let their son get suspended if necessary and likely won't  fight for him if he has to defend himself.



I find this saddening that your student's parents are not supporting him.

If your student is at least 15 years old, I would suggest that your student have a meeting with his teacher and a principal about the situation and get their feedback on how this will be handled in the future by the school officials.  He should give them a memorandum of understanding after the meeting and keep a copy for himself just so they know they are "on notice".  

If he's younger, taking such an approach would be difficult without the help of his parents.  Not sure what he needs to do then, but the point is to let the school officials know that there is a problem with him being bullied by another student, and that they need to approach the situation seriously.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2010)

The written word is very powerful.  I would suggest a meeting with the teacher, principal, parents and child then of course the aforementioned follow up memorandom.  You will be amazed at how things are taken seriously then.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2010)

The parents are supporting their kid in his need for self-defense, but seem to be resigned to the idea that if he is suspended for doing so, then so be it.  They are insistent that he take measures to handle this on his own as much as possible.  I have blatantly encouraged him to insist the administrators pay attention to the situation and insisted he report any and all incidents right away with full disclosure.  He has, in my experience, the best chance of avoiding reprimand if he 1) puts the school on notice and 2) acts within reasonable bounds if necessary.  But as we've said before, if the kid gets suspended - as would be likely - it seems his parents will accept the suspension.

I spoke to all parents of the kids in the program the other night after a test and made sure they all understood where I was coming from. One thing, though, is that I feel I must give consideration to their family decisions.  I offered to be present at any meetings regarding bullying or violence regarding their children at their respective schools.  The above and ramping up the anti-bullying and pro-defense portion of class is about the most I feel I can contribute without overstepping my bounds.

I am compelled, however, to address the serious bullying situation in our district and am making some serious considerations about an anti-bullying group here in the area.  I'm curious if anyone else here has been a part of such a group?

BTW - the other young man in question trained with me for two nights and hasn't been back since. He's currently in an adolescent mental health unit.  I feel compelled to help him, as well - especially since I know some of the kids who bullied him.  Thoughts on this?


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 23, 2010)

Check the self defense laws of your state.  I'm pretty sure the attacker could be charged with assault.  Also, if he has to defend himself from the bully, he should make sure he is within the law.  The school's policies are trumped by state law and I think a parent could make an interesting argument that if he is legally allowed to defend himself, the school has no right to punish him for it.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2010)

Washington State Use of force: When Lawful - 



> *RCW  9A.16.020*
> 
> *Use of force    When lawful.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Explorer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Everybody!

In our case I had to threaten the school with a lawsuit before they would do anything that might remotely deter the bullies. 

In each case where my son was beaten, they would call me and tell me that if he defended himself he would be suspended. 

I finally informed the school, the school board and my lawyer that I didn't think it was lawful for them to strip away my son's right to self defense and I would sue to protect his rights. They caved. It took about a week of my son defending himself against the bullies ... then the bullying stopped.

My mother used to tell me to ignore bullies and they would go away. I love her with all my heart, but she was wrong.

Zero tolerance policies don't create safety, they create victims.

Best to All,

Explorer


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 27, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> One of my teen students goes to a rough school. His history with bullying includes a fight in middle school where he was attacked pretty brutally. He fought to defend himself and was hence suspended on the zero-tolerance policy rule (he was not in my class at the time).
> 
> Last week, he emailed me asking what he could do about another teen who was trying to intimidate him and take his money. He taunted my student talking smack about his mother and then demanded money, slapping him in the face. My student - not wanting to hurt the other kid and not wanting to get suspended again - simply said "no." The attacker threatened to bust his face open and slapped him again. At that point my student reports his arms were shaking and he was shaking, angry as hell and ready to put the kid on the ground and started to stand up when the teacher finally intervened, sending the kid to ISS for the rest of the period. We assume he has been suspended, as he hasn't been back to school since.
> 
> ...


 
The sad fact is that 'Zero Tolerance' policies serve mostly to protect the bullies themselves.

The reality is that Zero Tolerance policies were never actually designed to protect students, they were designed to protect school systems from lawsuit by creating a one size fits all that can't get them sued for the allegation of applying it 'unfairly' toward any given student.

Since all they fear is litigation, the way to fix the problem is to sue the school systems in to instituting common sense solutions.

It's ironic that we as a society are increasingly acknowledging the fundamental right of self-defense in the adult world........but are increasingly attempting to prevent children from having the same fundamental rights.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 27, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> In our case I had to threaten the school with a lawsuit before they would do anything that might remotely deter the bullies.
> 
> ...


 
That's the only answer to a bully.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Apr 29, 2010)

There are degrees of bullying but they all enjoy others' suffering.
They are sadists, fully aware of the pain they cause and they delight in it.  They are adults, maybe not officially, but they should pay adult prices for their CRIMES.  They should go to jail and get some poetic justice.  Victims can develop severe mental problems that can ruin a good portion of their lives and potential, not to mention have them shelling out extensively for treatment for the rest of their lives.  The bullies often retain their inflated self-esteem and willingness to push others around and use it to get ahead in life and live comfortably.  Zero tolerance should mean they expel the bully for bullying, not chase the victim out of the school as he or she runs out of options to be safe.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 30, 2010)

Update on both cases:

The kid who slapped my student was suspended and is no longer in the same class; he is leaving my student alone the rest of the day so far. I've intentionally increased the self-defense portion of my classes and am trying to encourage discussion on the different types of bullying.

The teen who attempted suicide is getting out of the hospital today - the bullies in his class and at school have been exposed, other students empowered to stand up against bullies and encouraged to exhibit solidarity if not friendship with the boy.

I'm scheduling a meeting with the band teachers at my daughter's school (second boy goes to same school) to discuss some lazy behavior on their part in supervising these teens and am considering an email campaign to the martial arts schools in the area about this bullying problem and lackadaisical school response.


----------



## Explorer (May 2, 2010)

Glad to hear there is progress. Please keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Aiki Lee (May 3, 2010)

Asperger's is a difficult condition to live with, but you can help the boy out simply by letting him know you care about him. The best therapeutic relationships are simply of a genuine caring nature. 

There is plenty of information out there about how bullying can lead to severe emotional and psychological problems such as major depressive disorder, dysthymia, and even PTSD. Here's a one link I found in less than 15 seconds.

http://www.mentalhelp.net/poc/view_doc.php?type=doc&id=13057

Bring up the issue with the school social worker, see what he or she can't do to help with the subject as it is a social worker's prerogative to shake things up.


----------



## repz (May 7, 2010)

The parents need to get involved. Go the school, speak to the principle, demand changes, lawsuits, police involvement. I am not going to pretend I am a lawyer, or know about law (which i dont, even for my own state when it comes to children) but one kid attacking another is assault, regardless of where they are standing or sitting at, and the teachers and school officials should mediate these behaviors and make sure these children are safe under their care since they are directly responsible for them. Teachers dont want to make fights serious because a kid ending up in 'juevy' under their supervision could result in bad attention, or a very angry parent whos kid is in kiddy jail, so they downplay it with suspensions and pep talks as if it would resolve things.

I used to beat up bullies in school, I was a mini-enforcer, some kids used to pay me in comic books as appreciation (i got the lizards first appearance against spiderman once, i dont have it anymore tho lol)... then junior high hit and the kids started using knives, then in high school they turned to guns, so at these points I just picked the good crowd and tried to be friendly to get them to stop bullying. Kids were very racist, blacks being racist to white, and whites to black, picking up people due to mental and physical handicaps, kids can be real cruel.


----------



## Nervous Smile (May 24, 2010)

Em MacIntosh said:


> There are degrees of bullying but they all enjoy others' suffering.
> They are sadists, fully aware of the pain they cause and they delight in it.  They are adults, maybe not officially, but they should pay adult prices for their CRIMES.  They should go to jail and get some poetic justice.  Victims can develop severe mental problems that can ruin a good portion of their lives and potential, not to mention have them shelling out extensively for treatment for the rest of their lives.  The bullies often retain their inflated self-esteem and willingness to push others around and use it to get ahead in life and live comfortably.  Zero tolerance should mean they expel the bully for bullying, not chase the victim out of the school as he or she runs out of options to be safe.



I can attest to that! Bullying throughout my childhood exacerbated my general anxiety disorder and alienated me. Thankfully, the schools I had attended did not have zero-tolerance policies, so when the bullying turned violent I wasn't unduly punished. I can't recall a single time where I received administrative punishment.


----------



## Mark Jordan (May 24, 2010)

A student have rights and the school must do something to protect anyone from bullying. Talk to the school principal 'cuz each school should have a clear school behaviour policy. 

If your talking to them doesn't help transfer your child  to a school that doesn't have zero-tolerance policy.


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2010)

The Asperger's student has now returned to training with me.  The bullying towards him continues and the teen who previously broke his nose tried to beat him up again and has now threatened to stab him.  This boy has been suspended for five days.  There is, however, another boy in the band who consistently bullies my student.  When my daughter stood up for the Asperger's student and told the bully to shut up, the bully's mother (a volunteer in the booster org) told her to shut up.

Yes, you read that correctly - the mother ... stood up ... for her bully child.

I spoke with the band directors and they promise to "fix it."  I'm not sure what it's going to take ... another hospitalization for the Asperger's boy?

Mom informed the band directors last night that she has a whole lotta law on her side here.

I am tempted to find reason to visit the band room every day after school since the band directors fail to do their job of supervising the teens in their classroom after school.

I can't imagine how any sensible adult would be so cavalier after a suicide attempt by one of their students due to the bullying from two other students.  

What ARE they thinking?


----------



## Langenschwert (May 30, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> What ARE they thinking?


 
They're not thinking. They're passing the buck. After all, we all know that ignoring problems makes them go away, and it's better to do nothing than something. It's more important for bullies to have free reign to do as they please than it is for others to have a safe educational environment. It's more important for a school to keep up appearances than risk open criticism by actually doing something.

Just an attempt to explain their warped take on things.

Perhaps the band director gets a perverse pleasure in seeing people bullied? Just a thought.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## shesulsa (May 30, 2010)

Ok - so far, the two boys who have aggressively bullied the Asperger boy (my student) will be banned from the music program next year.

This is good ... but it also makes me very concerned about *now* ... there are two weeks of school left and some parade rehearsal, etcetera.  Why not ban them immediately?  Just make them sort musical scores or clean the tubas?  It's not as though there's nothing to do that can keep them busy and in the line of sight of the directors. Sheesh.


----------



## knuckleheader (May 31, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> Ok - so far, the two boys who have aggressively bullied the Asperger boy (my student) will be banned from the music program next year.
> 
> This is good ... but it also makes me very concerned about *now* ... there are two weeks of school left and some parade rehearsal, etcetera. Why not ban them immediately? Just make them sort musical scores or clean the tubas? It's not as though there's nothing to do that can keep them busy and in the line of sight of the directors. Sheesh.


 
Can you get an advocate from an asperger association. If this bully has already broken the boys nose. Where is the lawsuit? The school should have suspened or even expelled the bullies.
This episode is making me angry at the asperger boys parents for not aggressively defending their son with all LEGAL recourse. 
Props for trying. Ous.


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> Can you get an advocate from an asperger association.



It is *extremely* difficult to get services in Washington State - at least, it has been for me. I don't think this mom even has her boy in the system yet, largely because of the toe-dragging.  I'm working on convincing her that he NEEDS to get into the system.



> If this bully has already broken the boys nose. Where is the lawsuit? The school should have suspened or even expelled the bullies. This episode is making me angry at the asperger boys parents for not aggressively defending their son with all LEGAL recourse.
> Props for trying. Ous.



The parents are pressing charges on the boy who broke his nose and with some prodding, they have spoken with the teachers ... but I'm confounded why they don't want to go to the principal.  I'm with you - the other kid verbally assaulted the boy and should be dealt with firmly.  The school has advised Mom and Dad to get a legal protection order against the kid who broke his nose and it looks like they are pursuing it.

I'll be dealing with the mom who told my daughter to shut up when she was defending the bully.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 1, 2010)

The mother defending her son's cruelty should have her nose broken, get laughed at then successfully sued out of all the equity of her property, forced into bankruptcy, then laughed at again for having a crooked nose.  She should be turned down for all available forms of help until she developes a guilty conscience, caves and apoligizes first to her own son for encouraging unexcusable behavior and then to the boy with asperger's.  Then she would be eligible for minimal support and will have hopefully developed some empathy.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 1, 2010)

Her son exhibited the behavior that put the recipient into a suicidal state. She *knows* this.

Believe me - if she's still volunteering as a booster by the fall season, she's gonna be looking for another position.


----------



## Balrog (Jun 1, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> What bothers me more about the situation is that my student's parents are willing to let their son get suspended if necessary and likely won't fight for him if he has to defend himself.


That is so wrong.  There is only one recourse against zero-tolerance policies and that is for the parents to rain unmitigated hell down on the heads of the school authorities, including filing both criminal charges and civil liability suits against them.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2010)

Balrog said:


> That is so wrong.  There is only one recourse against zero-tolerance policies and that is for the parents to rain unmitigated hell down on the heads of the school authorities, including filing both criminal charges and civil liability suits against them.



I'm thinking there must be some underlying legal problem for this family they don't want known. That or they are just uneducated or just plain ol' stubborn.

Regardless, the boy is no longer being bullied. That's the important thing.


----------



## Kittan Bachika (Jul 11, 2010)

sgtmac_46 said:


> The sad fact is that 'Zero Tolerance' policies serve mostly to protect the bullies themselves.
> 
> The reality is that Zero Tolerance policies were never actually designed to protect students, they were designed to protect school systems from lawsuit by creating a one size fits all that can't get them sued for the allegation of applying it 'unfairly' toward any given student.
> 
> ...



Not only does it protect bullies, but bullies usually come from severely dysfunctional homes which is why they act that way. In other words they have nothing to lose since their lives are a living hell anyway.

Zero Tolerance is CYA for schools but it is proving to be completely useless and ineffective since there are more cases proving that it does not stop bullying.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Aug 4, 2010)

A bully has to be made an example of by the system.  The faculty has to better understand the politics of school (particularly high school) popularity and youth should be no defense.  They wag the dog and sweep it under the carpet while the victim _suffers.  _The atmosphere and the impotence promote and condone bully behavior.  Tease that dog with a stick.  Keep poking him and poking him, then shoot him when he bites you.  Everyone downplays the seriousness of it or gives you a "when I was your age" speech that sanctimoniously insults the victim's intelligence, agonizingly patronizes them and just makes things worse.  Ever stood up to a bully and had your teeth kicked in?  That's why students get shot up, people have thesholds.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Em MacIntosh said:


> A bully has to be made an example of by the system. The faculty has to better understand the politics of school (particularly high school) popularity and youth should be no defense. They wag the dog and sweep it under the carpet while the victim _suffers. _The atmosphere and the impotence promote and condone bully behavior. Tease that dog with a stick. Keep poking him and poking him, then shoot him when he bites you. Everyone downplays the seriousness of it or gives you a "when I was your age" speech that sanctimoniously insults the victim's intelligence, agonizingly patronizes them and just makes things worse. Ever stood up to a bully and had your teeth kicked in? That's why students get shot up, people have thesholds.


 
Actually, no, i've never stood up to a bully and gotten my teeth kicked in. I've had friends who tried to appease and ignore bullies and gotten their teeth kicked in.

As for students getting shot up, most school shooters weren't 'bullied, contrary to the popular myth of Columbine, though many of them did have a persecution complex coupled with an unhealthy dose of not-so-contradictory narcissism.



> Fuselier and Ochberg say that if you want to understand "the killers," quit asking what drove _them_. Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold were radically different individuals, with vastly different motives and opposite mental conditions. Klebold is easier to comprehend, a more familiar type. He was hotheaded, but depressive and suicidal. He blamed himself for his problems.
> 
> Harris is the challenge. He was sweet-faced and well-spoken. Adults, and even some other kids, described him as "nice." But Harris was cold, calculating, and homicidal. "Klebold was hurting inside while Harris wanted to hurt people," Fuselier says. Harris was not merely a troubled kid, the psychiatrists say, he was a psychopath. http://www.slate.com/id/2099203


 
School shootings are the ultimate act of BULLYING, not the ultimate expression of being bullied.  And, the most effective thing we've been doing lately, ironically enough, is teaching a school program that teaches students to attack shooters, en masse, if they are unable to flee or escape.  Because, like all bullies, school shooters are individual cowards, but cowards that all the school policies in the world can't deter.  But the fear of fellow students not being compliant certainly can.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 5, 2010)

A prime example of how teaching kids that 'violence is never the answer' and 'be passive and let someone else handle it' is as wrong-headed and backwards as can be. http://www.youtube.com/user/ResponseOptions#p/a/u/0/A8yBlVurL2A



> On May 21, Kinkel drove his mother's Ford Explorer to the high school. He wore a trench coat to hide the four weapons he carried: a hunting knife, a 9 mm Glock 19 pistol, a Ruger .22 semi-automatic rifle, and a Ruger .22 pistol. He was carrying 1,127 rounds of ammunition.[3]
> He parked on North 61st street two blocks away from the school, entered the patio area or commons from behind the school, and fired two shots, one fatally wounding Ben Walker and the other wounding Ryan Atteberry. Kinkel then entered the cafeteria and, walking across it, fired the remaining 48 rounds from the 50-round magazine in his rifle, wounding 24 students[4] and killing 16-year-old Mikael Nicholauson. Kinkel fired a total of 50 rounds, accumulating 37 hits, and two fatalities.[3]
> When his rifle ran out of ammunition and Kinkel began to reload, wounded student Jacob Ryker &#8212; recognizing from his own experience with guns that Kinkel was out of ammunition &#8212; tackled him, and was soon assisted by several other students. Kinkel drew the Glock, and fired one shot before he was disarmed, injuring Ryker again as well as another student. The students restrained Kinkel until the police arrived and arrested him.[5] A total of seven students were involved in subduing and disarming Kinkel.[6] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kip_Kinkel


 
http://www.cnn.com/US/9805/21/school.shooting.pm.2/

If you've never heard of the Thurston Highschool shooting, there's a reason.  Unlike Columbine and other incidents, where the students acted as conventional 'wisdom' says they should have, cower and cover, the students at Thurston attacked the shooter and subdued him, saving countless lives.  

Note, also, that far from being an angry victim of bullying, Kipland P. Kinkel is obviously a sociopath.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2010)

Bullying is such a touchy thing to deal with, because if a parent handles it, then the student being protected will not gain the respect of the people doing the bullying. Then as soon as they catch them alone, and they will, you can guarantee it will happen again.
I think its a great thing to teach kids to be non violent. But there is a grey area where its is ok. 
violence is appropriate only when
1.to protect yourself from violence (you have been attacked)
2.to protect others from violence (you have witnessed a loved one being attacked)
3.to prevent violence. (to much to go into on this one, use common sense)


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 7, 2010)

DeLamar.J said:


> Bullying is such a touchy thing to deal with, because if a parent handles it, then the student being protected will not gain the respect of the people doing the bullying. Then as soon as they catch them alone, and they will, you can guarantee it will happen again.
> I think its a great thing to teach kids to be non violent. But there is a grey area where its is ok.
> violence is appropriate only when
> 1.to protect yourself from violence (you have been attacked)
> ...


 
It seems increasingly as though society wishes to prevent children from becoming fully functional self-reliant human beings and, instead, prefers they become compliant, reliant and docile worker drones.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2010)

sgtmac_46 said:


> It seems increasingly as though society wishes to prevent children from becoming fully functional self-reliant human beings and, instead, prefers they become compliant, reliant and docile worker drones.


Of course... compliant, reliant, docile workers are less likely to resist the governing body of society. Functional, self-reliant human beings are going to definitely question authority and resist.

:cuss: I think it's total absolute *B.S.* that the ones getting busted violating the so called ZERO policy rules in school are usually the ones defending themselves against the ones actually breaking the policies. Happened to me as well in my jr. high and high-school years as well, though we didn't have so called zero policies then... just a "no fighting allowed" ... usually offenders were sent home to return next day with a note and back to class or oft times just plain paddled and sent back to class.
Yet I was more-n-likely be labeled as the instigator of the "ruckus" than the jerkweed who actually started it. SIGH! It was probably because I was "always" fighting... funny how they never called it defensive fighting. 

Either way it's just something your students should learn how to defend against and teach them when they're at a middle or higher belt to learn the art of verbal attacks and manipulation... something along the lines of "dude, lets wait til after school and meet somewhere and we can just go right at it"... then using their skills... can finish the harassment once and for all... before it goes TOO FAR. 

No it's not very MA-thinking I'll agree... but dammit enough is enough! 
A person pushed too far will either self-destruct or find themselves in worse trouble (read: jail/prison) than if they basically confronted and defeated their antagonist(s).


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 9, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Of course... compliant, reliant, docile workers are less likely to resist the governing body of society. Functional, self-reliant human beings are going to definitely question authority and resist.
> 
> :cuss: I think it's total absolute *B.S.* that the ones getting busted violating the so called ZERO policy rules in school are usually the ones defending themselves against the ones actually breaking the policies. Happened to me as well in my jr. high and high-school years as well, though we didn't have so called zero policies then... just a "no fighting allowed" ... usually offenders were sent home to return next day with a note and back to class or oft times just plain paddled and sent back to class.
> Yet I was more-n-likely be labeled as the instigator of the "ruckus" than the jerkweed who actually started it. SIGH! It was probably because I was "always" fighting... funny how they never called it defensive fighting.
> ...


 
That's why I prefer to teach grappling skills like trips and sweeps for self-defense in that environment. Sweep the guy in to the floor, throw your hands up and act as though he fell trying to attack you. Punch someone, though, and everyone recognizes that. Same with kicks.

Most folks won't have the slightest clue what you did, least of which would be the teachers or principles involved. Proclaim, innocently, that the guy came running at you, you tried to step out of the way, and the next thing you know he must have slipped on some water that was on the floor.

Yell 'Leave me alone, that's my PURSE! I don't know you!' at the top of your lungs the entire time. 

Also, teach parents and students the strategic power of threatening to sue the principal, the school board and the school, when threatened with suspension for defending oneself. Proclaim some (bogus if necessary) aggrieved group status........such as 'You're just doing this because i'm 1/16th Cherokee! You'll hear from the ACLU if you insist on doing this!'  It works for other folks.


----------



## Hapkidoman (Dec 15, 2010)

I would speak with the School principle and inform him that regardless the School's "0" tollerance policy, that I will not allow my child to be harmed by another with out having the "right" to defend him/her self. If for any reason the school is either unwilling or unable to protect the my child from physical harm, I will take leagal action against the school officials to include the "elected" Officials on the school board. I will sue each and everyone of them Individually, not collectively as a governing body. I will further make every attempt to get the local press, and local legislators, involved in the action. The bigger the stink you make, the farther it can be smelled.


----------

